# Gold nugget



## crazyboy (Jun 18, 2008)

This is a small gold nugget I found a few years ago on accident when I wasn't even into chemistry/precious metal recovery.

It weighs 10.9g thats my thumb for comparison.


[img:640:480]http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w318/crazyboy25/DSCF1347.jpg[/img]


----------



## ALPHABiT (Jun 19, 2008)

HEhehe... I know that yellow on your finger!


----------



## JustinNH (Jun 19, 2008)

It almost lookslike a dog 
Nice find!


----------



## viacin (Oct 4, 2008)

lol, it's a poodle!


----------



## wetwillie (Jan 18, 2009)

Now that type of nugget is what 40%60% + spot, would hate to see that melted down.

WW


----------

